# Home theater set up DVD?



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey all. If you followed my thread in the Mitsubishi forum you'll know that I'm finally setting up my home theater since I now have the TV side of it taken care of.

What I'm having a time with though is dealing with setting up the audio side of it. I have a Denon AV3802 receiver, a powered Yamaha sub, Yamaha center, 2 KLH towers in the front, 2 Bose 501s in the rear and I built a couple of side speaker boxes I built using the old speakers from the Mitsubishi that I currently have in the center of the viewing area. I need to move the 501's behind the viewing area.

Beyond all that, what I really need is a good audio source to test my levels so that I can get the surround set up the way I like, as well as calibrate the TV colors better.

Is there a download somewhere I can burn to disc that I can run to do my set up? I'm not looking for anything fancy, just something basic that I can tweak the system to, other than trying to find a scene on a DVD that I could use....I'll end up watching the movie instead of setting the system up!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mike, I and many others use either the Avia guide to home theater or Digital video essentials. Both discs have all video and audio calibration tools and work very well. You can get Avia here...http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/avia-guide-to-home-theater.html
Or DVE Here....http://www.videoessentials.com/products_main.php


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll have to check into those. The reviews for the one at amazon didn't sound too promising for the price, the other one perhaps would serve me better...dunno, I'll have to do a little more research. The audio set up isn't going to happen until I get those other two speakers mounted and I think I'm going to come up with a better way to do it than the wire shelving I had them on ( looks tacky ). I wish I had a better room to work with, but you work with what you got, right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Both Avia and DVE are good (I have both) I dont like the menu setup on DVE as much. The reviews are not always what a person should go by.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can Netflix those discs if you'd like, just be aware that you won't get the color filters.


----------

